# Suunto



## marsques (May 25, 2005)

does any one know the measurements of a suunto T3?

Thanks.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Their website,www.Suunto.oy(i think!)is pretty detailed and gives outstanding info on all its range of watches,i owned a Vector,bloody accurate and self-change battery.The Vector was slightly larger than your average 40mm watch.


----------



## marsques (May 25, 2005)

yeah, i've had a look before, the only thing missing from all that detail is the measurements of the watch (the T3).


----------

